# Provence



## Sarrois (30. August 2012)

Nachdem hier mal öfters nach Touren etc. in der Provence gefragt wurde, hier mal ein paar Info's von mir, da ich auch oft in der gegend rumlungere

Einen guten Überblick über vor Ort verfügbare, ausgeschilderte Mountainbikestrecken ist die Seite hier top:

http://www.ffc.fr/a_VTT/a_SitesVTT/index.asp

Das abgebildete Büchlein für Frankreich komplett kann man auch anfordern, dauert halt etwas wenn man in D wohnt.

Wer auch coole Strecken mit Trails rausgefahren hat ist Greg Germain,
ich hab das Buch hier, die Trails sind der Hammer:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Var-circuits-VTT-Greg-Germain/dp/2916972196"]Var : 55 circuits VTT: Amazon.de: Greg Germain: Englische Bücher[/ame]

oder hier das ganze Angebot der Vtopo-Truppe:

http://loisirs.ign.fr/guides/randonnee.html?ign_editeur=174

Falls man die Gegend selbst erkunden möchte, empfiehlt es sich eine "carte à la carte" bei IGN drucken zu lassen, hier kann man den Mittelpunkt der Karte, Maßstab, Größe und Qualität(wasserfest) frei auswählen.

Klicklack

Und dann noch ein GPS-Portal:

http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps-search

Das sollte für den Anfang mal reichen,
wäre cool, wenn hier noch weitere Info's zusammenkommen würden,
denn das ist schon ein schöner Eck um in Ruhe zu biken da unten


----------



## isartrails (30. August 2012)

Naja, die Provence ist groß, insofern würde ich keinen Einheitsthread draus machen, weil wenn wer Infos übers Luberon sucht, Fehl am Platz ist, wenn hier was übers Massif de l'Esterel geschrieben wird.
Die Franzosen selber sprechen nicht von DER Provence, sondern unterscheiden nach Département, beispielsweise 06.

Greg Germains Bücher sind uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.
Er hat mir mal zwei Tage lang als Model zur Verfügung gestanden.
Mont Vinaigre
Rocher de Roquebrune
Corniche d'Or


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (31. August 2012)

Naja, ein Erdkundunterricht sollte das auch nicht werden
Und Danke, aber Du brauchst mir nicht zu erklären wo oder was die Provence ist.

Ich hab gestern die Suchfunktion hier in Reisen und Reviere genutzt,
mit Provence ist da nicht viel zu finden, also werden wir das jetzt gemeinsam mit Links etc. füttern.

Wichtige Info's werd ich im ersten Post entsprechend ergänzen und wenn es sich rentiert in einzelne Departements aufsplitten,
aber alles hier im Thread, sonst wird das zu unübersichtlich.

Hier werden jedes Jahr Threads eröffnet mit "Ich bin im Juli in der Provence, wo kann ich fahren?"
Den Leuten sit mal grob und schnell mit dem ersten Post hier geholfen

D'accord?


----------



## Bike_RR (2. September 2012)

Danke für die Links. Wird mir im September bei meiner Frankreichtour sicher helfen


----------



## Sarrois (3. September 2012)

Bike_RR schrieb:


> Danke für die Links. Wird mir im September bei meiner Frankreichtour sicher helfen


 
Wo gehst Du genau hin, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Bike_RR (3. September 2012)

Ich mache für ca. 2 Wochen Rundtouren entlang der Tour de France Pässe, aber mit dem Mountainbike. Nach jeder Tour geht es mit dem Auto zum nächsten Ziel. Gestartet wird in der Nähe von Chamonix, dann entlang der Westalpenpässe Richtung Süden. In der Provence steht z.B. der Grand Canyon am Programm.


----------



## MSi (3. September 2012)

Na dann werf ich mal VTTrack in die Runde. Ist zwar nicht spezifisch für die Provence aber trotzdem das praktischste was ich zu Touren in Frankreich bisher gefunden habe. Alle Tracks von Utagawa, GPSies, vttour usw. direkt auf einer Karte angezeigt. Wahlweise Google, Sattelit oder IGN.
http://www.vttrack.fr/


----------



## moparisti (4. September 2012)

Vielen Dank fürs einstellen.
Wir waren letztes Jahr kurz in Embrun. Das ist eine traumafte Gegend.
Allerdings kamen wir ohne franz.Kenntnisse nicht besonders weit auf unserer Singletrailjagd. Daheim angekommen haben wir erfahren, daß les Orres -ein Nachbarort- einen Bikepark beheimatet. Wo man dann bestimmt sogar Seilbahnunterstützte Touren direkt bis an den türkisleuchtenden riesen See zwischen Embrun und Gap machen kann...
Aber wir wollen wieder hin.  ..aber diesmal besser vorbereitet.


----------



## Sarrois (5. September 2012)

Bikeparks in Frankreich gibt es hier:

http://www.bigbike-magazine.com/station-vtt


----------



## Sarrois (22. Mai 2013)

So in drei Wochen geht es wieder runter
Hoffe mal das Wetter spielt da endlich mit

Wer Touren, Trails, GPS für alle Arten des Biken sucht(Teersägen ausgenommen )
Wird hier fündig:
http://librairie.vtopo.fr/

Die haben mächtig Auswahl für Südfrankreich, Provence etc.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Mai 2013)

Danke für den Link, super Seite!

Vielleicht schreibst Du mal wie es (nicht nur) biketechnisch war.

A bientôt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (24. Mai 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> So in drei Wochen geht es wieder runter
> Hoffe mal das Wetter spielt da endlich mit



Berichte wie es schneetechnisch ausschaut.

Wir haben Anfang Mai gekniffen und sind gottseidank nach Andalusien durchgestartet.

ray


----------



## MSi (24. Mai 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Berichte wie es schneetechnisch ausschaut.
> ray


Schneebericht kannst du gerne haben: Heute Neuschnee bis 1300 m. Zumindest hier in Grenoble. Morgen soll es noch kälter werden.

Im Süden sieht es etwas besser aus, aber auch nicht viel. Ganz allgemein ist je nach Lage ab 1600 bis 2000 m geschlossenne Schneedecke, Schneereste im Wald auch darunter.

Recht aktuelle Angaben zur Schneehöhe in verschiedenen Gebieten gibt es hier: http://france.meteofrance.com/france/montagne
Unten auf "Hauteurs de neige hors piste" klicken und dann das Bergmassif auswählen.


----------



## Sarrois (24. Mai 2013)

Also dieses Jahr fahren wir 6 Tage nach Beaune/Burgund und danach weiter ins Herault
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So 20km nördlich von Montpellier mit den Cevennen hinterm Haus(30km)

Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird, wenn nicht wird nur am Strand oder im Weinkeller rumgegammelt

Provence wird es dann wieder nächstes Jahr.
Jetzt erst mal Trailtouren suchen


----------



## rayc (24. Mai 2013)

MSi schrieb:


> Schneebericht kannst du gerne haben: Heute Neuschnee bis 1300 m. Zumindest hier in Grenoble. Morgen soll es noch kälter werden.
> 
> Im Süden sieht es etwas besser aus, aber auch nicht viel. Ganz allgemein ist je nach Lage ab 1600 bis 2000 m geschlossenne Schneedecke, Schneereste im Wald auch darunter.
> 
> ...



Danke dir.
meteofrance kenne ich und nutze ich.
Für Fronleichnam sehe ich für die Vogesen schwarz, da liegt noch Schnee und meteofrance meldet Mist Wetter. 
Provence sieht dagegen besser aus, nur das ist zu viel Fahrerei für 4 Tage.


ray


----------



## Sarrois (27. Mai 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Für Fronleichnam sehe ich für die Vogesen schwarz, da liegt noch Schnee und meteofrance meldet Mist Wetter.


 
95% ist doch mal ne Ansage


----------



## kieverjonny (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

für die Provence, genauer gesagt für die Gegend um APT herum gibt es einen sehr guten Bikeführer, war vor 5 Jahren dort auf dem Campingplatz und man konnte alle Touren von dort aus mit dem Rad erreichen. Ein
Traumgebiet, mit einer der besten Spots die ich gefahren bin.

lg
Kiwi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (28. Mai 2013)

Nicht nur für Frankreich ist http://www.vttrack.fr/ eine sehr gute Anlaufstelle um GPS-Touren zu finden.

ray


----------



## komamati-san (11. August 2013)

Hi,
vor meinem WohnmobilFrankreichFamily+Bike - Urlaub diesen Sommer hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht, die GPS-Koordinaten der VTT-Sites
http://http://www.ffc.fr/a_VTT/a_SitesVTT/index.asp
rauszufischen und sie ins Navi einzuspielen. 

War sehr praktisch, wenn man so durchs Land kurvt und man immer mal gucken kann, ob es wo schon ausgeschilderte Strecken gibt. Die Klassifizierung der französischen Strecken in blau-rot-schwarz fand ich recht passend, schwarz ist für gute Fahrer, während ich blaue Strecken mit meinen Kindern fahren konnte.

Als Zufallstreffer hat sich dabei Corpse in den HauteSavoien erwiesen, ein toller trail am Fluss und Hochgebirgsblick; und eine sagenhafte Wurst gibts da...
Die Erhebung "La Clape" bei Gruissan ist total super, oben schön felsig und schöne Flowtrails am Hang, das Ganze zwischen Weinfeldern und dem Meer. Von den ausgeschilderten Strecken empfehle ich die 3 für den Einstieg.




_La Clape - Blick vom Plateau_

Angehängt sind die Geokoordinaten der Sites VTT; zum Umwandeln in z.B. ov2-Format (POIs von TomTom) gibts online-Converter. Kennt hier jemand eine Seite, wo solche Special-POIs der Allgemeinheit zugänglich gemacht werden? Ich dachte an ein open-source projekt mit importfunktion, und eher nicht an sowas wie 'ridingtroll.com'.

Salut, Frankreich hat mich sicherlich nicht zum letzten Mal mit dem bike gesehn, 
komamati-san


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. Oktober 2013)

kieverjonny schrieb:


> für die Provence, genauer gesagt für die Gegend um APT herum gibt es einen sehr guten Bikeführer


Wie heisst der Fuehrer denn? amazon.fr hat fuer "APT mountainbike" nichts ausgespuckt. Dank dir


----------

